# Can IBS cause bad upper left abdominal pain?



## Guest (Feb 28, 2000)

Hello. Every couple of weeks or so I have very, very bad pain in my upper left (below breast) abdomen that shoots back and forth with my middle back. When it lights up walking can help relieve it as does gas and a very healthy bowel movement. I had my gallbladder out about three weeks ago in the hopes that it would help relieve the pain (my hida/ck was 22 percent). I've always had what I've called a 'weak' stomach. I'm 27 yr old male, family history of colitis. I take fiber supp daily. Had two polys on my colonoscopy (benign). Upper GI shows hiatial hernia, minor.Any help/suggestions/ideas would be greatly appreciated!Thanks~!


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2000)

I find that the pain associated with my IBS, compared to my Crohn's disease, is usually located in the upper or lower left quadrants of my front, although it can appear anywhere. Because I have Crohn's, the first time this happened, my doctor did the full range of tests, endoscopy, colonoscopy, and Ct scan to make sure it wasn't my Crohn's cropped up in another area. Sure enough everything was clear and I was diagnosed with IBS.I have yet to find anything that eliminates the pain although sometimes a nice hot bath will help reduce it. Sorry I'm not much help, but hope this helps relieve your mind.Christine------------------It is never too late to be what you might have been.----George Eliot


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2000)

Hello,Wanted you to know that someone else suffers with that area of pain...sometimes it is unbearable.Wish i knew how to stop it or help with it.maybe someone wil tell you and help me too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2000)

I call it ring-around-the-ribcage because it feels like something's gotten in there and is using my ribcage as a punching bag. Usually it is followed by unbelievable amounts of flatulance and it goes away, so I guess mine is caused by gas getting stuck there for a few minutes. Isn't that the area where the colon starts to bend downward?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2000)

I had my followup with my Gastro-doc yesterday for my post gallbladder removal followup. He said that it might be gas getting hung up in there. The over the couter gas stuff is a joke...doesn't touch it. Is it possible some of us are more sensitive to the pain that others? When it hurts it hurts like #*(&%!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2000)

different things I have read on IBS seem to point to the fact that those of us with IBS or other digestive tract problems tend to feel things in our stomach more than other people. It isn't necessarily that we are wimps, just that our nerves are a little more receptive than those in other people. Who knows if it is true or not, but it makes some sense to me.Christine


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2000)

I suffer from extreme abdominal pain when I have an attack of IBS. Sometimes it can be so intense, that I'm doubled over and can't move. When this happens, I know I'm going to have D and I pray that the pain lessens enough that I move and make it to the bathroom in time.It has been bad enough that the pain has also shot from my abdomen right up my back. You said your pain seems to be on your left side. My pain seems to be more often to my right side, I'm not sure if this means anything or not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2000)

Hi ThomasI am a 30 year old female with IBS. A lot of things affect my symptoms. Diet, exercise and mood are big factors. I get a terrible, terrible back pain if I am suffering from a bad bowel attack. It shoots and if often unbearable. My bowels are relatively under control these days, it was hard to cut out some foods and re-arrange my diet. I notice dairy products really affect me.Best of luck.


----------

